# Could I be pregnant?



## Cupcake2018 (Nov 12, 2018)

Dear users,
I am 11 days late for my periods. My cycle is usually 30 to 33 days. I have tested at home and have got a faint pink line compared to the Control line. Please give your opinion as its the first time I have taken a pregnancy test and I dont know if pregnancy is confirmed only by having a dark line. I read the result within 5 mins as it was stated on the test box.(pic attached).
Please help.


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

Yes it looks like the real thing. Congratulations


----------

